# Drivers pro en hifi



## ni (Nov 5, 2013)

Bueno, leyendo una parte de hilos de diyaudio de drivers pro vs hifi, llevan como 80 páginas , y viendo algunos bafles comerciales que los usan:

http://www.bvaudio.sk/f3b.htm

http://www.bvaudio.sk/max.htm

 (usan beyma, pero está en eslovaco)

Es caro el tweeter, más que los revelator  


Zaphaudio, opina sobre este driver: 

http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product_simple&pid=243


_Excellent performing 16 ohm pro midwoofer. Smooth response and an extremely clean midrange. Very usable T/S parameters and excursion though somewhat limited bass extension for what is meant for woofer service. Very sensitive. It would make a fine midrange also. Lightweight neo magnet assembly with cooling fins. A couple of these paired up for an MTM and used with a subwoofer would make a reference level system. High value for this level of performance. Tested August 2008_

http://www.zaphaudio.com/6.5test/


Estas

http://www.gedlee.com/Harper.htm


Usan drivers b&c y driver de compresión, y tienen muy buenas críticas y medidas ...


Fuera de cosas subjetivas, por lo que veo el problema con este tipo de sistemas es el tamaño de los drivers, y de la caja, pero lo bueno de estos es que no habría que importarlos de usa.

Por qué será que más marcas comerciales no usan este tipo de drivers, ¿aspecto?


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 6, 2013)

ni dijo:


> Bueno, leyendo una parte de hilos de diyaudio de drivers pro vs hifi, llevan como 80 páginas , y viendo algunos bafles comerciales que los usan:
> 
> http://www.bvaudio.sk/f3b.htm
> 
> ...


 
Por que son caros (vos lo dijiste, mas que un revelator) y no tienen "buena fama". Hay excelentes transductores de audio pro como tambien malos, al igual que en el "hi-fi" 
Mis proyectos futuros incluyen transductores de audio pro


----------



## Fitap (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola Juan, te conozco virtualmente de otro foro.
Buscando por el foro componentes pro para audio hi-fi, di con este hilo antes de abrir uno nuevo . Resulta que me gustaria saber en audio pro que marcas de woofers, medios y tweeters usar que sean de lo mejorcito que se puede conseguir en argentina, porque he visto que en casas de instrumentos musicales venden bastante componentes para bafles, pero de la linea "pro".

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 29, 2013)

Fitap dijo:


> Hola Juan, te conozco virtualmente de otro foro.
> Buscando por el foro componentes pro para audio hi-fi, di con este hilo antes de abrir uno nuevo . Resulta que me gustaria saber en audio pro que marcas de woofers, medios y tweeters usar que sean de lo mejorcito que se puede conseguir en argentina, porque he visto que en casas de instrumentos musicales venden bastante componentes para bafles, pero de la linea "pro".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola, estos te los pueden conseguir:

http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product_simple&pid=243 y son de lo mejor, como dice Zaph, dos de estos en MTM con dos subwoofers y tenes un sistema de referencia. Eso si, necesitas un tweeter que se la banque  por que es un sistema que suena muy muy bien y a mucho SPL.
Los subs de audio pro no van para Hi-fi por que no bajan mucho, un 18´´ recien empieza a ser potable, pero necesita una caja enorme y en la casa... es complicado.
Podes meter subs de audio car, algún JBL de la gama cara en 12´´ .


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 29, 2013)

Che y los 18sound 5W430? Los parámetros poco parecen a los de un audio pro.
Tiene linda pinta y se consiguen por $400 cada uno en ML...


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 29, 2013)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Che y los 18sound 5W430? Los parámetros poco parecen a los de un audio pro.
> Tiene linda pinta y se consiguen por $400 cada uno en ML...


 
Se ven muy muy buenos! no los conocía, los parametros son geniales 
+-6mm de Xmax, 80w, 52hz fs... pfff pones cuatro por lado con un buen tweeter y volas la casa


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 29, 2013)

Es exactamente lo que pensé 
Habría que medirlos a ver cómo andan en THD y esas cosas... Pero vamos, con cuatro por lado no puede andar muy mal el conjunto!


----------



## Fitap (Nov 29, 2013)

Juan, Ramiro, gracias por contestar, mi idea es audio stereo hi-fi, por ahi estuve viendo en otros foros que no hay que desestimar audio pro para usar en hi-fi, tuve hace poco un par de monitores behringer 2031p http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/B2031P.aspx y los vendi porque quiero algo mas grandecito, no sonaban mal, y estoy con la idea de armarme una caja de dos o tres vias, depende que componente encuentre para ambos.

La idea concreta es buscar la "mezcla perfecta" de componentes, dos o tres vias segun el caso, para poder reproducir lo mas claro posibles las voces, altos acorde y; bajos sostenidos y balanceados.

Tambien miro las reviews de parts-express y me gustaron estos componentes:

TW: https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-dc28f-8-1-1-8-silk-dome-tweeter--275-070
WF: https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-dc250-8-10-classic-woofer--295-315 este woofer arranca bastante de abajo, eso me gusta.

Los componentes no estan caros sacando cuentas, pero claro, hay que traelos y es toda una loteria.


Debo confesar que tengo que seguir leyendo Thiele and Small para ir dandome cuenta que parametros tengo que apuntar para saber si un componente es de mi estilo. Con la caja no tendria problema, porque el simulador me permite jugar un poco con los parametros del litraje, bha, creo que podria jugar un poco, tambien hay electronica para usar de corrector llegado el caso, es lo que tengo leido por ahi.


Un abrazo.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Dic 3, 2013)

juanfilas dijo:


> Se ven muy muy buenos! no los conocía, los parametros son geniales
> +-6mm de Xmax, 80w, 52hz fs... pfff pones cuatro por lado con un buen tweeter y volas la casa



Viste que bien pintan?? yo los conosco hace mucho y tengo ganas de comprar un par para ver que tal son


----------

